# Pastor Andrew Brunson released!



## Steve Curtis (Oct 12, 2018)

He was convicted but sentenced to time served.

https://www.foxnews.com/world/andre...d-in-turkey-is-freed-sentenced-to-time-served

Praise God!

Reactions: Rejoicing 10


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 12, 2018)

Praise God. I woke up around 4 this morning (for other reason) and I was praying and wondering what the time lag would have been.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 12, 2018)

He will be meeting with President Trump in the White House on Saturday (dv). The Emperor mentioned it at the MAGA rally tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## ZackF (Oct 12, 2018)

This is great. He could have just as easily spent years in prison.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Oct 13, 2018)

The Turks are irritated with Saudi Arabia because what happened to journalist Jamal Khashoggi, and they are wanting the U. S. to hold the Saudis accountable. This is the likely reason for the sudden change of heart.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Oct 13, 2018)

It is quite clear, and Pastor Brunson spoke of it today in the Oval Office, that the Trump administration worked very hard as well for his release. 

Peace,
Alan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 13, 2018)

Here is the press conference. Pastor Brunson and his family came across very well and clearly have much of the spirit of the gospel about them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

